# Sooo uh... Slate...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You think slate floors will keep this place cooler, and the electric bill down any? I hope so, if not I'm ok with it.... just went out and bought 600 sq ft of the stuff, and I'm stoked to get it put down!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i want some pics when its done!
i have no idea about the bill, though... we try to keep warmer around here, not cooler. LMAO.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think it's going to be gorgeous, If it's laid the way I want it they'll be at an angle not in straight rows.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

The floors at my parents house are slate. They're super gorgeous. My dad laid them all. Ill take a picture of the pattern tomorrow if you want. Its beautiful. I love it. And it is cool/cold. But I love it. Only thing that sucks is that walking on it a lot makes my feet hurt. Other than that...they look fabulous!!! I want to do slate at our house. Just dont put any slate places where it will get wet A LOT...cuz it can grow mold easily.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hmmm, mold huh? Would a sealer prevent that? Yeah take some pictures!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i want pictures! my house needs to be remodeled like crazy, but im a broke fool!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im talking like...itll be constantly wet. Lol. And I will. My parents did it really cool in the entryway with like, a slate boarder and these really pretty metal tiles. Ill have my mom take some pics n send me em if I cant get over there. I had to help my dad lay it and it was a pain in the arse! And scrubbing the grout afterwards...=THE WORSE. lol. My parents didnt do a glossy sealer, so their slate looks natural, I really like it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

im gonna do a soft sheen on them, I want to put them close together so that there is a minimal grout line.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

lemme go scope all my pics n see if i have any of my puter...i shall return in a minuteee. lol.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

FAIL. I dont have any pictures of the slate floor. I have the wood floor. And the outside. And my pink bedroom. And all the flowers. No slate. Ill get some manana though.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Slate is awesome.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont think you could go wrong with slate.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that is pretty sweet Matt, Damn you shantel! what are you good for?!?!? lol

I got 12 x 12 tiles, they are multi colored, some green, orangish, grey, darker grey, tan... i think it'll look good once it's all in place!

Can't really beat .99 a sq ft!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

this is the same slate my parents have, except they laid theirs like diamonds. its supposed to make a room look bigger laid like that as well.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah that's what ours looks like too! I want to lay it like diamonds!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> yeah that's what ours looks like too! I want to lay it like diamonds!


well, hurry up and get that crap done. ill be there in like...25 days-ish. and i expect pristine slate floors. lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's the plan, but don't hold your breath because I won't mine lmao It's a matter of getting these fools to WORK around here!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meh. like i told you, no big. lol. that slate is a retardedly large job. lol. and its SO not fun. i hate it. but...itll look so nice when its all done!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I really like the slate the same color but if it looks as good as the pic of the mulity color stuff then thats really cool too its gotta be better than lanolium.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I really like the slate the same color but if it looks as good as the pic of the mulity color stuff then thats really cool too its gotta be better than lanolium.


I sure the heck hope so! I have industrial grade white vinyl in my dining room, and the cheap crap they built this place with in the kitchen!


----------

